# Divisor de frecuencia



## jubiloso (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo una pega que quiero solucionar, por si alguien puede echarme una mano, ya que no tengo ni idea del tema digital,  necesito un divisor por 10, he visto estos dos integrados y mi pregunta es la siguiente:
--Estos integrados pueden dividir  Hz.  ó  pulsos tan bajos
--El integrado que divide por 100,  puede hacerse que divida por 10 (si es que admite entradas tan bajas).
La entrada al integrado (que viene de un optoacoplador) es de 3000  a  8000  pulsos aprox., por tanto la salida del integrado sera de 300,  400,  500,  etc.
Si cualquiera de éstos integrados no pudieran servir agradeceria que alguien pueda mandarme un esquema que divida por diez (de un solo integrado).
Dando las gracias por adelantado y con mis mejores saludos para todos desde España.
                                                                                                       Jubiloso
                          P.D. adjunto dibujo de los integrados


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2010)

Para dividir por 10 en frecuencias relativamente bajas, este es recomendable: *CD4017*


----------



## jubiloso (Mar 21, 2010)

Gracias por responder Fogonazo, he visto el datasheed del 4017, tal cono digo no tengo ni idea de lo digital, no tendrás un esquema de este integrado que pueda dividir por 10,  gracias


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

hola aca te paso un circuito que divide la frecuencia... cada uno es un CD4017 solamente tenés que usar uno solo de los tres si querés dividr por 10.. si querés dividir por 100 unsas dos y si querés dividir por 1000... adivinaste! los tres!


----------



## jubiloso (Mar 21, 2010)

Gracias pablofunes90,  "asombroso",  veo que no lleva componentes externos,  ideal para mi montaje,  ya que donde quiero ponerlo es un sitio reducido,  repito GRACIAS.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

por nada y bienvenido al foro! no olvides presentarte
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/bienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984/


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola, les consulto... quiero dividir por cualquier número con un cd4040. Encontré este tutorial http://www.kemisa.es/tutorial_cd4040.php pero no me convencen los resultados... dividir divide pero tengo una señal de nivel insignificante a la salida (en relación con la entrada) es un problema del tutorial, un problema mío, o un problema del Circuit Wizard? Qué otras alternativas conocen a este integrado?


----------



## edgarmedina20 (May 19, 2011)

vaya eso de un divisor programable me dejo intrigado... lo lei y no entendi muy bien.. lo simule y me contaba binariamente como sino hubiese puesto los diodos... contaba normal en que me habre equivocado :S


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 19, 2011)

Hola edgarmedina20, qué simulador estás usando? quizas tenga que ver con la base de tiempo.


----------



## edgarmedina20 (May 19, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola edgarmedina20, qué simulador estás usando? quizas tenga que ver con la base de tiempo.



estoy usando el proteus 7.7 si derrepente sea eso no me fije.. aparte existen otros tipos de divisores programables o es el unico sino para probar con otros a ver si me funcionan...

probare con señal de clock porque la vez pasada use una funcion creo crada en base de ceros y unos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 20, 2011)

dentro de los cmos, podes usar cd4018, cd4040, cd4020, cd4017, cd4060, cd4029, cd4522, etc ahí tenes para elegir...


----------



## miguekaly (Ene 10, 2012)

Consulta
Me gustaria aver si me podriais ayudar en un eejrcicio. Para diseñar un divisor de frecuencia por 21 usando contador, que contadores puedo usar.
Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 10, 2012)

Amigo miguekaly, puedes usar cualquier contador, solo tienes que armar la logica para que tu contador entregue un pulso por cada 21 pulsos que hayan ingresado.


----------



## miguekaly (Ene 10, 2012)

Segun mis apuntes dice es un circuito basado en un contador A-2n-1 si tengo 4 entradas el maximo seria hasta 15 me busco uno con mas entrada o lo uno con otro. Pero no se luego como se haria, y la salida que se usa es TC. Que datasheet me aconsejarias. Lo siento tio estoy muy perdido y tengo que hacer estos ejercicios. Contestame cuando puedas. Y gracias por la respuesta anterior me es de gran ayuda


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 10, 2012)

Bueno, una forma de realizarlo puede ser:
1ro. debemos tomar el valor decimal 21 en binario, nos queda asi, 10101.
Ahora bien necesitamos 5 bits para lograr el cometido. Continua tu, y vemos el avance.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 10, 2012)

21 = 3*7   -->  por lo tanto tenes que usar dos contadores en cascada, uno que divida por 3 y otro que divida por 7


----------



## miguekaly (Ene 10, 2012)

Gracias por la información ya posteare segun mis resultados


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 10, 2012)

el cd4040 es fácil de implementar... http://www.kemisa.es/tutorial_cd4040.php


----------



## miguekaly (Ene 10, 2012)

Pero ese integrado es contador,no??' Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2012)

miguekaly dijo:


> Pero ese integrado es contador,no??' Gracias



Sip, pero binario, no divide en forma directa por 21.

Como comentó Eduardo, la mejor opción son 2 divisores en cascada uno por *3* y el otro por *7* o viceversa.


----------



## miguekaly (Ene 10, 2012)

Gracias lo pondre en practica


----------

